# Need new laptop.....going insane trying to decide.



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey guys,



So I have been using my current laptop since 2012. It is a Lenovo G570-4334.

I have repaired it so many times it is now held together with Super Glue and Epoxy. For example, the screen hinges broke. Initially I was able to fix it. Then that fix failed when the hinge mount on the chassis broke off. So I epoxied it to the chassis and it was good. Then the hinge mounts stripped so the screws dont stay.....I epoxied the screws and hinges together. Then the fan grill broke off and the frame near it cracked. Super-glue fixed that. I had been taking it apart and putting it back together so much nearly all the screw holes were stripped. Also it seemed that every time lately, 1 or 2 screws would go missing even when putting them all in a magnetic container. The thermal paste is Noctua NH-1. I upgraded the RAM to 8GB Crucial DDR3-1600 CAS-9. The chassis is not being opened any more outside of the doors on the underside for RAM and CPU. The chassis has been epoxied together with an extra sealant on the outside of super glue by Gorrilla Glue.



As you can probably tell, this laptop has been in service for a while and unfortunately has seen some dangerous times. It usually rides in my backpack at work and is pulled out to update service tickets in the field or to assist with Router and Switch maintenance. The specs are a Sandybridge Core i3 23xx something I think. 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 1600. 1x 120GB Kingston HyperX 3K SSD. It runs Linux as Windows sucks hard on this machine at this point. Yes I tried 10 on here and NO,,,,,Hell No.



So, I am here asking for assistance as I have been looking through my options and am going insane.

The requirements I have are simple but sound. No, this is not a gaming computer. I do not game on a laptop if I can help it. I would be fine if it could game at the same time but I primarily watch streaming video, read E-Books, maybe Blender Modeling but also use for work in the field.



I use Linux so keep in mind that I will most likely be wiping that virus of an OS (windows 10) off my machine.





*It needs to be friendly to Linux aka works OOTB with all hardware BT/Wifi etc*
*Must be charged over USB-C/Thunderbolt - I am sick and tired of replacing the barrel port or replacing barrel dongle power bricks. USB C is supposed to have a longer life and stronger port.*
Should be 15.6" or smaller. At the smallest of 13". 13 or 14" is preferred but 15.6" is acceptable.
Touchscreen is optional (*not preferred*) but if it is touchscreen, it needs to be able to fold over like a tablet so Im not poking at a screen like an idiot but instead using it like a tablet before I flip it back over and use the laptop like normal.
*I Prefer* a Matte screen so I dont have to deal with glare from the sun at work.
1080p or higher --  at Most 1440p.
*NO NVIDIA graphics* - Nvidia's drivers on Linux Suck hard. And when they dont, they are a beotch to install and break as soon as you update the kernel.
*If* dedicated graphics are in it, they must be Intel or AMD (preferably of the Vega series aka Intel's Vega M iGPU series or a Ryzen 7 series or RX Polaris chip like the 580.)
Intel or AMD - If AMD - Ryzen 2700U/2500U with Vega 10/Vega 8. If Intel - UHD 620/HD620 or Vega M (ex: Intel Core i7-8809G)
Wireless AC
Bluetooth 4.1 or higher
at minimum 8GB of RAM. *Preferably 16GB*. Ability to upgrade RAM would be ideal.
SSD - m.2 nvme is preferable.
DVDRW - not necessary
Not heavy - this sucker is riding in my backpack with all my tools. I dont need any additional weight if I can help it.
Sturdy/Durable materials
able to take it and keep ticking.
Max price ~$1800.
*Newegg.* I use my Store card. I do not have an Amazon card at this time. So please keep it to Newegg. i have 12 months 0% APR on every purchase over $500. I have not had any issues with Newegg since I started using them in 2008.



***_*I would like to clarify this: I am not specifically looking for a 2-in-1 as I am less likely to use it as a tablet. I am also not specifically looking for a Kaby Lake-G. I am however specifically looking for USB-C Charging. I would like to be able to find one with a Ryzen chip like the 2700U. Or, an Intel 8th gen chip. Based on what I can find, Ryzen 2700U Vega10 is better than Kaby Lake-G Vega M. I am less likely to use touch screen than most people seem to think. I have never need to before and didnt really desire the option. The way I see it, if I want touch pad stuff, Ill get a WACOM writing pad.*_ ***



If it has the ability to have a WWAN card added for mobile computing, that would be nice to have so I dont have to tether my phone. But again, not a requirement.

My laptop has been running into issues more and more as time goes on and I fear that it will break soon in a way that I can not solve at the office.

I am Lenovo, Dell, HP certified for computers. HP has been on my watch list but as long as HP stays away from joining the FWUpdate group for Linux firmware updates (Dell and Lenovo are part of that group) then HP unfortunately is not in the running. FWUpdate allows you to upgrade the firmware from the Linux OS automatically like you are installing software packages. No more downloading either an ISO or booting to a Windows USB or partition just to install a BIOS update or something like that.



I do like to Blender render from time to time. When I do game on this old laptop, I am playing games like Breach & Clear, Company of Heroes 1 & 2, and other top down RTS games like Warzone 2100. Not super demanding but they work. Hence my request of it being Vega graphics or at the least AMD RX Polaris series like a 580. Not simply because of gaming but also because I can use it for Blender Rendering. Can you imagine making the stuff I have with 5000 samples on a i3-Sandybridge chip? It takes HOURs to render.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Must be charged over USB-C/Thunderbolt - I am sick and tired of replacing the barrel port or replacing barrel dongle power bricks. USB C is supposed to have a longer life and stronger port.



Just looking at the connectors should tell you that is false...  USB-C is way more fragile than a barrel connector.  If you are breaking barrel connectors, you're definitely going to break USB-C and they are way more of a pain in the ass to fix.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Just looking at the connectors should tell you that is false...  USB-C is way more fragile than a barrel connector.  If you are breaking barrel connectors, you're definitely going to break USB-C and they are way more of a pain in the ass to fix.



Barrel connector power adapters are also expensive (i know because I have replaced mine 3 times). Whereas, I can charge a laptop over USB as long as my adapter is 60W.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 7, 2018)

Check out notebookreview forums, they seem to know whats up. Also check the GS65 from MSI, don't be stupid and get a Razer Blade
Edit: just reread your thing, "NO NVIDIA GPUS" good luck with that, might want to check out the GL702


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 7, 2018)

Yea but with the USB C chargers I’ve used they are flimsy as hell. If I were you I’d stick to original barrel chargers, you’ll definitely get more time out of those. I’ve broken 3 USB C chargers and had one port already become loose after a year of usage. 

It will also make recommending you a laptop a lot more easier as well since not many options out there that use USB C with decent specs that don’t cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Check out notebookreview forums, they seem to know whats up. Also check the GS65 from MSI, don't be stupid and get a Razer Blade
> Edit: just reread your thing, "NO NVIDIA GPUS" good luck with that, might want to check out the GL702



Why are you recommending a gaming laptop? I'm NOT mobile gaming.



Durvelle27 said:


> Yea but with the USB C chargers I’ve used they are flimsy as hell. If I were you I’d stick to original barrel chargers, you’ll definitely get more time out of those. I’ve broken 3 USB C chargers and had one port already become loose after a year of usage.
> 
> It will also make recommending you a laptop a lot more easier as well since not many options out there that use USB C with decent specs that don’t cost an arm and a leg.


Well then the laptop needs at least a USB C ports. 

Barrel chargers or the Lenovo charger.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 7, 2018)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Why are you recommending a gaming laptop? I'm NOT mobile gaming.


Gaming is just a selling word. It most likely will be labled as gaming with your requirements on the GPU side.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Gaming is just a selling word. It most likely will be labled as gaming with your requirements on the GPU side.


I can understand that. But, I don't want to sacrifice battery too much. I need decently long life. Say 5+ hrs


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 7, 2018)

Here’s a good candidate 

Lenovo Laptop IdeaPad 530s (81H1000RUS) AMD Ryzen 7 2700U (2.20 GHz) 16 GB Memory 512 GB PCIe SSD AMD Radeon RX Vega 10 14.0" Windows 10 Home 64-Bit http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=34-850-835


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 7, 2018)

@Killer_Rubber_Ducky 
You are literally asking WAY too much of a Linux based laptop.

And if you're breaking barrel jacks, you're being too hard on your laptops.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 7, 2018)

https://www.notebookcheck.net/HP-En...00U-Radeon-Vega-8-Laptop-Review.266614.0.html

My pick.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> @Killer_Rubber_Ducky
> You are literally asking WAY too much of a Linux based laptop.
> 
> And if you're breaking barrel jacks, you're being too hard on your laptops.


How is it asking too much of a Linux laptop? It is a laptop with windows preinstalled. Also, I used this in the field so it gets knocked around from time to time.so yes, the power port takes a beating.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 7, 2018)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Also, I used this in the field so it gets knocked around from time to time.so yes, the power port takes a beating.


I use laptops in the field also. Never broken one. All I'm saying with that is make a delivered effort to be more careful.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I use laptops in the field also. Never broken one. All I'm saying with that is make a delivered effort to be more careful.


I am about as careful as I can be. I carry it in a padded backpack. Sometimes the cord gets pulled by other objects or people who h puts strain on the port. It's not like I'm throwing the laptop across the parking lot. Also, I feel the need to point out that I have had this laptop since 2012. It is now 2018. This is a 6 year old laptop.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Here’s a good candidate
> 
> Lenovo Laptop IdeaPad 530s (81H1000RUS) AMD Ryzen 7 2700U (2.20 GHz) 16 GB Memory 512 GB PCIe SSD AMD Radeon RX Vega 10 14.0" Windows 10 Home 64-Bit http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=34-850-835



Vega 10 for 1100 USD?  he would be better off with a gtx 1060 laptop for $700.  vega 10 with shared ddr4 memory... the $160 Ryzen 2400g is faster than that garbage


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2018)

Again......I'm NOT gaming as my primary focus. It is the LAST thing I use a laptop for. Also, as Linus Torvalds has said.....Nvidia, FuckYou. Intel or AMD ONLY. I will take any Nvidia laptop and put it through the shredder we use for hard drives.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2018)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Again......I'm NOT gaming as my primary focus. It is the LAST thing I use a laptop for. Also, as Linus Torvalds has said.....Nvidia, FuckYou. Intel or AMD ONLY. I will take any Nvidia laptop and put it through the shredder we use for hard drives.



fk nvidia? bro, we are all fkers in this life. you use a phone and a computer and a tv right? guess where the minerals to build those electronic devices came from? pain and suffering beyond imagination from exploitative mining / warlords in those regions.  we are all fkers. or maybe I just been reading to much Nietzsche lately.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2018)

How does this apply? I do not use Nvidia in my laptop. Simple


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 7, 2018)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I am about as careful as I can be. I carry it in a padded backpack. Sometimes the cord gets pulled by other objects or people who h puts strain on the port. It's not like I'm throwing the laptop across the parking lot. Also, I feel the need to point out that I have had this laptop since 2012. It is now 2018. This is a 6 year old laptop.


Fair enough. Wasn't trying to attack you. Barrel jacks are stronger that USB-C jacks, especially the larger diameter jacks used by Dell, HP and many OEM's.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. Wasn't trying to attack you. Barrel jacks are stronger that USB-C jacks, especially the larger diameter jacks used by Dell, HP and many OEM's.


Just saying my Lenovo jack thankfully is replaceable without solder.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2018)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> How does this apply? I do not use Nvidia in my laptop. Simple


we all have our illusions bro, whatever works for you


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2018)

It's not an illusion. I DO NOT tolerate Nvidia in my laptop. So drop it and please stop suggesting Nvidia chips.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 7, 2018)

Honestly 1800$ would be an absolute waste on a laptop if it's not for gaming, actually you're not even going to find much in that price range if it's not for gaming and no Nvidia GPU.

Unless you have a thing for overpriced ultrabooks, in which case the options are plenty.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Honestly 1800$ would be an absolute waste on a laptop if it's not for gaming, actually you're not even going to find much in that price range if it's not for gaming and no Nvidia GPU.
> 
> Unless you have a thing for overpriced ultrabooks, in which case the options are plenty.




Microsoft Surface Pro 6 just went on preorder yesterday. just get that.  tho i never had any issues with Ubuntu and my gtx 1070 laptop, meh. it all good g unit


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm just listing the 1800$ price because most of the thin-n-lite laptops run about that for 8th grade Intel and usb-C. And 16gb of RAM. This laptop is expected to last another 5-6 years.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 7, 2018)

Regardless im of the opinion that one Made to flip should have better hinges and the one i suggest is below $800


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2018)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm just listing the 1800$ price because most of the thin-n-lite laptops run about that for 8th grade Intel and usb-C. And 16gb of RAM. This laptop is expected to last another 5-6 years.



https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/surface-pro-6/8zcnc665slq5?activetab=pivotverviewtab

surface pro 6 is 8th gen.  comes out october 16th.  no nvidia.  $799


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 7, 2018)

Again, get a GL702, RX 580 and a Ryzen CPU


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Again, get a GL702, RX 580 and a Ryzen CPU



he just said he doesn't game on the laptop, why carry around a bulky beast loud fan of a machine when he could just preorder the surface pro 6 which is 8th gen and comes out in a week... fresh battery, fresh everything, and slim/gorgeous screen


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2018)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> It's not an illusion. I DO NOT tolerate Nvidia in my laptop. So drop it and please stop suggesting Nvidia chips.


The reason you're getting some chop about NVidia is that Linux support for Linux is very good. Not perfect but very good. I've been running Linux on NVidia based GPU's for many years and have only once had a problem, which was swiftly solved. You are really shooting yourself in the foot by excluding options that use NVidia's GPU's.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 8, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> he just said he doesn't game on the laptop, why carry around a bulky beast loud fan of a machine when he could just preorder the surface pro 6 which is 8th gen and comes out in a week... fresh battery, fresh everything, and slim/gorgeous screen


Lol bulky hah


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 8, 2018)

king of swag187 said:


> Again, get a GL702, RX 580 and a Ryzen CPU


Dude, the battery life on that thing is under 2 hours.








lexluthermiester said:


> The reason you're getting some chop about NVidia is that Linux support for Linux is very good. Not perfect but very good. I've been running Linux on NVidia based GPU's for many years and have only once had a problem, which was swiftly solved. You are really shooting yourself in the foot by excluding options that use NVidia's GPU's.


I had a hell of a time getting my 1080 to work under Linux. I keep my kernel up to date. Every kernel update i have to reinstall the drivers. If I go Intel or AMD, the drivers are built into the kernel. I only bought a GTX 1080 because the Vega56 cost more than I was willing to spend at the time.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 8, 2018)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16834234873

That would be my recommendation.  It seems to check off most of what you want spec wise, it is only 8GB, _but_ it is very easily upgradable just by removing a few screws and popping the bottom cover off.  I've done it, and it is a 15 minute job.  It has the 128GB M.2 SSD, and if you want better battery life, take the 1TB HDD out when you are upgrading the memory, drop a bigger 2.5" SSD in it if you need more storage space but still want better battery life.  Of just grab a bigger M.2 drive, your budget certainly allows for that.

The main thing, and what I like about it, is it has an aluminium cover and aluminium wrist rest, so it is more durable than some of the other all plastic laptops out there.

The only thing up in the air for me is the Wireless and Bluetooth working with Linux.  I do know it uses a Realtek chipset for WiFi and Bluetooth, and I believe Realtek has pretty decent Linux support, but I'm not sure the exact one used in this laptop.

The only other thing I have to say about it is turn off the keyboard backlight!  The client that I worked on this for brought it to me originally because they had bought it(from Best Buy) and wanted me to upgrade the RAM before they even started using it.  They brought it back asking for me to remove the memory, because they had brought it back to Best Buy because the battery was only lasting about 2 hours.  Best Buy told them that the extra memory was sucking down the battery, "because memory uses the most power out of everything else in the laptop".  Nope, I showed them how to turn off the keybaord backlight, and they reported back to me that the battery was now lasting 4-5 hours.  For whatever reason, the keyboard backlight on these machines(and other ASUS laptops in my experience) really just kills the battery.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I can understand that. But, I don't want to sacrifice battery too much. I need decently long life. Say 5+ hrs



Modern gaming laptops don't really sacrifice battery life if you aren't gaming, they completely disable the dedicated GPU when you aren't playing games.  But no point in paying for something you aren't going to use.  I'm just saying as an FYI.



lexluthermiester said:


> I use laptops in the field also. Never broken one. All I'm saying with that is make a delivered effort to be more careful.



Me too, I carry a laptop with my every day.  Never broken the connector, but I don't leave it plugged in either, it runs on battery, the charger is in my car, and I plug it in to recharge between clients.  I very rarely actually charge the laptop while I'm working.


----------



## Norton (Oct 8, 2018)

The *Dell Latitude 14 Rugged *ticks a lot of the boxes in what you're looking for...
- built for field use
- available with Linux direct from Dell
- dedicated Radeon graphics option
etc...
https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/cty/pdp/spd/latitude-14-5414-laptop/xctol541414us


----------



## Arjai (Oct 8, 2018)

My 1800 dollar pick


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 8, 2018)

Norton said:


> The *Dell Latitude 14 Rugged *ticks a lot of the boxes in what you're looking for...
> - built for field use
> - available with Linux direct from Dell
> - dedicated Radeon graphics option
> ...





Arjai said:


> My 1800 dollar pick




Both of you suggested the same laptop which is very much over priced for such an out of date laptop.  It does not need to be a "Rugged" laptop. It should be something thinner and lighter. Doesnt have to be an ultrabook. It could be an inch or so thick sort of thing. I was thinking more of a metal chassis.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 8, 2018)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Both of you suggested the same laptop which is very much over priced for such an out of date laptop.  It does not need to be a "Rugged" laptop. It should be something thinner and lighter. Doesnt have to be an ultrabook. It could be an inch or so thick sort of thing. I was thinking more of a metal chassis.



Well.. I think you need to realize that laptops haven't exactly become that much more sturdy in the past six years. Quite the opposite. Most of them are too thin, too flimsy and even aluminium bodies are very soft and easy to damage. The emphasis is precisely where you don't need it, to be precise: Windows, Nvidia GPUs, thin and light.

When it comes to build quality you may want to look at a convertible as a primary requirement. They tend to have better hinges and are overall more built like a tablet with a keyboard attached to it. Seems like a good fit for your use case overall and its as much in between 'rugged' and 'flimsy' as it can get.

I've built up a search for you. Dutch site, but awesome for finding stuff:

https://tweakers.net/categorie/496/...rGaiV4Ucu2M7u9gBzZ-smeCVeNWeS_G-jQ7btOhOtwKV8


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 8, 2018)

As with desktops, the best laptop you can get is the one you have custom built to your specifications.   We haven't had anything but custom builts for 10-12 years.  You can buy with no OS and install anything you want.  One issue you will have though is finding non nVidia options .... while this was doable maybe up to 18 months ago, the lack of sales in this category seems to have most vendors ceasing to offer this option.

Clevo NP3132 / N130WU - $1,150 as configured ($945 base price) before discounts.  Go with a 1 TB SSHD instead of SSD / HD Combo and it's $930
https://lpc-digital.com/product/sager-np3132-clevo-n130wu/

13.3" QHD (3200 x 1800) IPS Matte Display
8th Generation Intel® Core™ i7-8550U Processor (8M Cache, up to 4.00 GHz)
Intel® UHD Graphics 620 with Share Memory Architecture
OS = None - Drivers & Utility Software Only
16GB Dual Channel DDR4 2400MHz (PC4 19200) Memory (2 x 8GB)
Samsung® 860 EVO™ M.2 250GB SSD - (OS Drive)
1 TB 7200 RPM SATA 6Gb/s Hard Drive
Intel® Dual Band Ultra Wireless - AC 9560 M.2 + Bluetooth® 5

I'm typing from a Clevo that is 7 years old in use as a CAD workstation, multipurpose box and yes, still game on it during my office hours.  BTW< Sager is Clevo's retail arm and you can get either "branding".


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 8, 2018)

Linux huh?  I've always had good luck with the HP Probook line running with Ubuntu.  Try the HP Probook 645 G4.  I'm not sure about the screen(although, my HP 455 had a matte screen), but it seems to tick the rest of your boxes.  The Ryzen 7 2700U is running about 800 on Newegg.

An example @ Newegg...

They carry several different varieties.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 9, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Well.. I think you need to realize that laptops haven't exactly become that much more sturdy in the past six years. Quite the opposite. Most of them are too thin, too flimsy and even aluminium bodies are very soft and easy to damage. The emphasis is precisely where you don't need it, to be precise: Windows, Nvidia GPUs, thin and light.
> 
> When it comes to build quality you may want to look at a convertible as a primary requirement. They tend to have better hinges and are overall more built like a tablet with a keyboard attached to it. Seems like a good fit for your use case overall and its as much in between 'rugged' and 'flimsy' as it can get.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Yes, im aware of the issues. It is one reason i was seriously considering the Thinkpad X1 carbon line. They are made of a carbon-fiber reinforced chassis and a magnesium alloy roll-cage.
examples: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=1Z5-004Y-00056
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAAZU6MR2321
The ThinkPad X380 Yoga has you covered. It’s tested against numerous MIL-SPEC requirements and durability tests.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAEYJ7R33162


----------



## Frick (Oct 9, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Honestly 1800$ would be an absolute waste on a laptop if it's not for gaming, actually you're not even going to find much in that price range if it's not for gaming and no Nvidia GPU.



There are such things as mobile workstations and rugged computers, and for those $1800 is definitely not a waste, it's even pretty cheap.

Me I can't say much about modern laptops other than that I miss the magnesium alloys used in HPs of old. Much better than aluminium IMO.

I will also echo the "how do you manage to mess it up so badly" crowd. I've worled with laptops in industrial environments and have never managed to damage anything.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 9, 2018)

Frick said:


> There are such things as mobile workstations and rugged computers, and for those $1800 is definitely not a waste, it's even pretty cheap.
> 
> Me I can't say much about modern laptops other than that I miss the magnesium alloys used in HPs of old. Much better than aluminium IMO.
> 
> I will also echo the "how do you manage to mess it up so badly" crowd. I've worled with laptops in industrial environments and have never managed to damage anything.


Most of the time the damage comes at home and this is over a period of 6 years. it has also been knocked off the desk at work by people not paying attention to what they are doing or where they are going. Or, people trip over the power cord again because they aren't paying attention and try to cross over my desk area without looking whats in front of them and it yanks it off the desk. I have had it fall off my bed and onto a heavy carpet floor all without damaging the laptop. 
Also, This laptop only cost me about $350 in 2012 so Id say it is fairly durable. Perhaps part of the issue with the power port and adapter problems is the repeated plugging and unplugging?

Working in a Corporate IT service center as a field technician, I also do inhouse work from time to time and see the laptops coming to us from clients and compared to mine, their's look like a hurricane knocked it about in the dryer. Fucked screens, missing keyboards, cracked motherboard etc.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 9, 2018)

My suggestion is the rugged laptop, you will not get a "thin" laptop that will take the damage you imply and it will suffice. A non gaming laptop will almost always be thin - because they don't need bulky cooling solutions, I'm afraid the only laptop that meets your requirements is the *Dell Latitude 14 Rugged.*
Good luck finding a thin chassis laptop that is built for out in the field use, unless it's built with a titanium chassis.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm sorry, I'm not getting a rugged laptop with a 6th gen Intel. I'm sticking with a thin and light.

Hopefully the new Google Slate tablet will be affordable and I won't need to take my laptop out into the field.


----------



## phill (Oct 9, 2018)

An ultra book of some sorts, if you don't need it for gaming go with something cheap that works.  

Personally never spent much on a laptop myself as I primarily use desktops but I've a HP thing, it's ok, 1080P, 15" or so screen, meant to be gaming spec something but with 100Mb wired network it's crap in that regard..  Disappointing really.. Still use the HP's at work so any of those would do I'm sure.  My budgets normally about £500 for one as I just need the large screen and a 1080P res..  

By some of the things you've mentioned I wonder if you'll get a high end setup like it in a laptop style case..  Seems a little more like a desktop system to me..

You mentioned you work in corporate IT, what do you do?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 10, 2018)

phill said:


> An ultra book of some sorts, if you don't need it for gaming go with something cheap that works.
> 
> Personally never spent much on a laptop myself as I primarily use desktops but I've a HP thing, it's ok, 1080P, 15" or so screen, meant to be gaming spec something but with 100Mb wired network it's crap in that regard..  Disappointing really.. Still use the HP's at work so any of those would do I'm sure.  My budgets normally about £500 for one as I just need the large screen and a 1080P res..
> 
> ...


I am a field technician. I mainly work on desktops, laptops, printers, copiers, UPS Backup systems, networking equipment (Routers/Switches) and servers. I also work on assorted banking hardware like check scanners and validators.

I am also kinda aiming for the ultrabook space. I dont like the idea of spending $1800 but I am also finding that most modern ultrabooks have soldered RAM and if I am going to use this for the foreseeable future, I should probably make sure it has at least 16GB if it is soldered. Else, as long as it has the DIMM slots.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 10, 2018)

I am kinda amazed that on a tech forum that almost always eschews store bought off the shelf PCs, folks still gravitate to off the shelf lappies when custom built "pick your own parts" options exist eith equivalent pricing, better performance, no bloatware, better cooling and more useful life,  I am on my 3rd one since 2003.... used one or 5, 4 and now 6 years.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 10, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> I am kinda amazed that on a tech forum that almost always eschews store bought off the shelf PCs, folks still gravitate to off the shelf lappies when custom built "pick your own parts" options exist eith equivalent pricing, better performance, no bloatware, better cooling and more useful life,  I am on my 3rd one since 2003.... used one or 5, 4 and now 6 years.


This for me is mainly because I can spread my payments out over 12 months with 0% APR using my Newegg card.


----------



## phill (Oct 10, 2018)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I am a field technician. I mainly work on desktops, laptops, printers, copiers, UPS Backup systems, networking equipment (Routers/Switches) and servers. I also work on assorted banking hardware like check scanners and validators.
> 
> I am also kinda aiming for the ultrabook space. I dont like the idea of spending $1800 but I am also finding that most modern ultrabooks have soldered RAM and if I am going to use this for the foreseeable future, I should probably make sure it has at least 16GB if it is soldered. Else, as long as it has the DIMM slots.



I guess it does largely depend on the spec of the ultra book in the first place but I would hope that you could get something cheaper than $1800!  I would think if there are any options out there for add on's like @John Naylor mentioned that you'd be able to get something further decent.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 10, 2018)

phill said:


> I guess it does largely depend on the spec of the ultra book in the first place but I would hope that you could get something cheaper than $1800!  I would think if there are any options out there for add on's like @John Naylor mentioned that you'd be able to get something further decent.


I posted a good option above, but it seems it was ignored.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 10, 2018)

Sounds like what you need is a bumper case for an ultrabook



On second thought, does it exist?


----------



## Frick (Oct 10, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Sounds like what you need is a bumper case for an ultrabook
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought, does it exist?



It does for Macbooks...


----------



## qubit (Oct 10, 2018)

Judging by the amount of physical abuse and damage that that this laptop has suffered, I think one of your primary concerns is to buy a model specifically built to take knocks. It'll probably cost you more, but at least it should last.

Putting that in a protective bumper will help further. It will be heavy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I posted a good option above, but it seems it was ignored.


I didnt ignore it. I am just looking at compatibilty with Linux and the hardware in each machine. I also look at teardowns and other reviews. Especially seeing as how that laptop has 3 eggs out of 5.



qubit said:


> Judging by the amount of physical abuse and damage that that this laptop has suffered, I think one of your primary concerns is to buy a model specifically built to take knocks. It'll probably cost you more, but at least it should last.
> 
> Putting that in a protective bumper will help further. It will be heavy.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I am actually hoping that by getting a lighter option that is a metal chassis, I will be able to avoid the issues I had over the past 6 years. I have been aiming for hopefully a 13 or 14" screen to reduce the size and weight of the thing in my backpack for one. If I am no longer slinging around a backpack weighing in at over 70 lbs, that will be a good thing.


----------



## MatGrow (Oct 11, 2018)

I consider Lenovo is good choice.
Just decide which model best suit your needs.


----------

